# Audio / Video >  behringer

## Kips

sveiki,interese profu viedoklis vai interfeisu behringer umc204 hd24/192 BIT FAILI KAS,IR KOMPI VAR APSTRADAT INTERFEIS[muzikas]

----------


## arnis

vai tu pats saprati ko paprasiiji ? ::

----------


## Chronos

UMC204 apstrādā failus līdz 24-Bit/96 kHz ja runājam par 192 kHz failiem visticamāk tas tos ņems pretī, bet būs downsampling tā ka jēgas nekādas.

----------

